# 18 x 12 colored pencil drawing!!!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

ha ha ha, I suddenly realized I put 18 x 12 on the title of this thread. The drawing is actually 18 x 24...oops.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't have any name suggestions, but I love the dapples on Mr. O'Malley, as well as Tailor's wild mane!


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions either, but, that drawing is brilliant! Your horses are adorable!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Three's Company?

Very well done, and I have a horsey artist friend so I have high standards.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

TroubledTB said:


> Three's Company?
> 
> Very well done, and I have a horsey artist friend so I have high standards.


Ha Ha Ha....I love it! I may actually go with that title.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Liz Norris said:


> This is by far the biggest drawing i have done to date. It is an 18 x 24 colored pencil drawing of my 3 horses, Tailor (RIP), Roxana and Mr. O'Malley.


For anyone thinking of having their horse's pic done, Liz did a portrait of my horse & it's just beautiful!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG that is stunning! how on earth do u do that?!?! keep up the good work! =]


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*I agree with TroubledTB*

I love the title Three's Company.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Very well done! I can do graphite and charcoal, but put colors in front of me and I'm like a 5 year old fingerpainting :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW! That is just beautiful. You are very, very talented. 

The first thing I thought of was Triple Crown. But Three's Company is good too.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I sent in the entry form for the fair and I "did" decided on "Three's Company". Thanks for the suggestion. Now I just have one other dilema...

Do I leave the drawing as is or write each horse's name next to their portrait in fancy font? Would it be tacky for an "art" exhibition?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I would leave it as it is. If you want to include their names, put them on the back


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent work.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I really admire what you do with the colored pencils. I'm pretty much just a pencil and charcoal kinda gal. I've tried my hand at watercolors-not my favorite. Oils-not really. I have a sawblade that a friend wants me to paint...been working on it since last september...but I've never really worked with colored pencils. And the rest of your work is very good too.
What talent...


----------

